# Hurt Pigeon at 1505 Avenue J Brooklyn, New York



## tara m (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello,

I found a hurt pigeon at 1505 Avenue J Brooklyn, New York directly outside the door of the bank. I didn't pick him up or bring him home so I'm not sure if he is still there but I wanted to post here in case anyone lives in the area and can go check and maybe help him. There were kids inside the bank yelling and pointing. I told the banker about him, thinking he could call someone to help, and the banker actually went out and shoved him away from the door with his foot. In front of the kids. I was absolutely horrified.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello. Well...thank you for your concern. Quite seriously, though...you saw a great example of exactly the way most humans will treat a pigeon in distress.

Please get a box and go back and get it yourself, as soon as you can.

You can do a search for NYC pigeon rescue because there are a lotta people there who are concerned about pigeon welfare. There is also a Yahoo group regarding NYC pigeons...

But quite honestly...sometimes when we cross paths with an animal in need, we just have to push through the inconvenience, buck up, and do what we can right there. I know...it's hard, we tend to be indecisive, or we have someplace to go, or perhaps the context of the immediiate situation is uncomfortable... or maybe we just are really confused as to what to do. All we can do is our best...but do try to retrieve him/her.

If you manage to retrieve it, please post back. Again, thank you for caring.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Jaye said:


> Hello. Well...thank you for your concern. Quite seriously, though...you saw a great example of exactly the way most humans will treat a pigeon in distress.
> 
> Please get a box and go back and get it yourself, as soon as you can.
> 
> ...



i agree with you jaye..well said


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

tara m said:


> Hello,
> 
> I found a hurt pigeon at 1505 Avenue J Brooklyn, New York directly outside the door of the bank. I didn't pick him up or bring him home so I'm not sure if he is still there but I wanted to post here in case anyone lives in the area and can go check and maybe help him. There were kids inside the bank yelling and pointing. I told the banker about him, thinking he could call someone to help, and the banker actually went out and shoved him away from the door with his foot. In front of the kids. I was absolutely horrified.


u should have taken the pigeon... go back and pray that he's a live.
well help you here.... with any directions and advices it's not hard to care for a pigeon in need.
please go back and get him


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Definitely go and get the pigeon and contact the New York City Pigeon Rescue Central .. http://www.nycprc.org

Terry


----------

